# Steering wheel clock spring gone bad -- a danger if not replaced?



## BassBaller (Jul 7, 2008)

I noticed there was a creaking sort of sound coming from the steering wheel when I turned it (especially hard left or hard right). A local VW dealership said my steering wheel's clock spring needs replaced and I believe that the price quoted was around $300 - $400 to do so (including labor & parts). The service specialist said there was no danger in not replacing the item and, unless the creaking really bothered me, there was no need to replace it.
My question is this: Is there any danger in NOT replacing this creaking clock spring?
I've hacked around the internet here and there and have read that the clock spring is necessary for proper operation of controls on the steering wheel. However, seeing how the only control/button actually on my wheel is the horn, I wouldn't think there's a problem.
BUT... I've also read that the airbag's proper operation depends on the clock spring (i.e. -- if the clock spring doesn't work properly, the airbag may not deploy when I need it.)
Anybody out there have any experience and/or advice on this?
Thanks!


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Are you talking about the slip ring?


----------



## BassBaller (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*

I'm not sure what a slip ring is and I don't believe the service technician said anything about that part. All he said was that the clock spring was bad. He said the part itself was $146.02 and it would take them 2.5 hours to replace it. I'm not sure if that helps, but I thank you for responding with anything you think might be useful.
Thanks!


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Technically, Ithink it's called a slip ring. You already know that's how the components in the steering wheel need to have power with out wires that can twist, fatigue, and break. I'm sure Auburn VW can do better on the price if you want to try it yourself. Perhaps you can even get a good used one from Underground VW. Search for steering wheel on here. Perhaps there's a diagram.


----------



## ampb55 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Steering wheel clock spring gone bad -- a danger if not replaced? (BassBaller)*

The clock spring is for the activation of the airbag. If you do not show the airbag light (trouble light) on your dash the only thing to worry about is the noise. Note: if you attempt to remove the steering wheel the clock spring housing is attached to it with three screws. You must center the steering wheel first which engages the clock spring housing lock. REMOVE THE THE NEGATIVE BATTERY TERMINAL BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS!!!! Missing this step cost me the 300.00 to replace the clockspring. Although I did not break the wire and thouroghly checked it with a multi meter, the airbag light would not go out until it was replaced


----------



## BassBaller (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Steering wheel clock spring gone bad -- a danger if not replaced? (ampb55)*

Thanks for the help, Old Guy GTI & ampb55!
It sounds like it shouldn't be a concern unless the airbag light comes on. If that happens, it will go the shop. Until then, I'll deal with the noise.
I'm not at all mechanically inclined, but I appreciate your technical descriptions and resources for parts. At least I know enough to talk with the repairmen!
Thanks again!


----------



## CasperChipper (Dec 26, 2018)

*Is steering wheel clock spring the ONLY problem?*



BassBaller said:


> I noticed there was a creaking sort of sound coming from the steering wheel when I turned it (especially hard left or hard right). A local VW dealership said my steering wheel's clock spring needs replaced and I believe that the price quoted was around $300 - $400 to do so (including labor & parts). The service specialist said there was no danger in not replacing the item and, unless the creaking really bothered me, there was no need to replace it.
> My question is this: Is there any danger in NOT replacing this creaking clock spring?
> I've hacked around the internet here and there and have read that the clock spring is necessary for proper operation of controls on the steering wheel. However, seeing how the only control/button actually on my wheel is the horn, I wouldn't think there's a problem.
> BUT... I've also read that the airbag's proper operation depends on the clock spring (i.e. -- if the clock spring doesn't work properly, the airbag may not deploy when I need it.)
> ...


In the extended warranty letter I received there was one phrase buried in the content of the letter: "steering wheel controls not working properly". Other references to the problem being covered referred to fibers contaminating the airbag clock spring. That's quite specific, and "steering wheel controls not working properly" don't seem to have much to do with contamination tearing a clock spring. Could these be two distinct problems?


----------

